# My hatch peppers arrived



## 73saint (Aug 21, 2020)

My Hatch chiles arrived today.  I’ve actually never used them before but I’m excited to.  Most research tells me to roast them (I’ll chargrill then on the Lang).  Any other ideas?  I’m smoking a ton of meat tomorrow maybe I should smoke some too?  What’s everyone say?  By the way these are Sandias, definitely have a nice kick.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 21, 2020)

Also works good with broiler or very hot oven.  Want a good char and then cover to steam.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 21, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Also works good with broiler or very hot oven.  Want a good char and then cover to steam.


Once that is done, how do you store them?   Can they be vac sealed?


----------



## sandyut (Aug 21, 2020)

73saint said:


> Once that is done, how do you store them? Can they be vac sealed?


year ago I cleaned and froze them.  that was before i have a vacuum sealer.   depending on what you are gonna do with them - the more prep you do before freezing the better.  like remove tops, clean seeds, chop etc.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 21, 2020)

i didnt know they shipped these - where the hell have i been...S**T


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice score man! I have seen Joe 

 xray
 do some cool things with peppers maybe he can chime in and throw you some suggestions.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 21, 2020)

I portion them in sandwich bags than vacuum pack and freeze.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 21, 2020)

Another trick is after cleaning put them in a strainer and let sit for a while to let moisture drip out.


----------



## xray (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve never held a fresh hatch chile in my hand, only the canned variety. So I’m really of no help.

But if it were me, and since these are suggestions. If I had a bunch of hatch chiles, I would:
Make roasted salsa and can.
Make Colorado Green Chili (been wanting to make this one for awhile) and freeze.
Make a fermented hot sauce.
Probably look into stuffing them.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 21, 2020)

xray said:


> I’ve never held a fresh hatch chile in my hand, only the canned variety. So I’m really of no help.
> 
> But if it were me, and since these are suggestions. If I had a bunch of hatch chiles, I would:
> Make roasted salsa and can.
> ...


X-ray, all sounds so good, and I am looking up the Colorado chili now; but can you tell me about the fermented hot sauce?  I would LOVE to do this but the only thing I’ve ever fermented was meat.


----------



## xray (Aug 21, 2020)

73saint said:


> X-ray, all sounds so good, and I am looking up the Colorado chili now; but can you tell me about the fermented hot sauce?  I would LOVE to do this but the only thing I’ve ever fermented was meat.



Fermented hot sauce is basically your chiles of choice with garlic, onion, carrots or even fruit. The contents are left to ferment in a salt brine for a few weeks and then blended with the leftover brine and also vinegar. The vinegar slows the fermentation down if you’re storing in the fridge. The sauce can be cooked for a few minutes to kill fermentation if you plan on bottling the product.

Check out ATX hot sauce on youtube for an idea of what it is. Also if you could tolerate Reddit, there’s a r/hotsaucerecipes page where people post up their recipes.

I plan on making some once my birds eye chilis come in.

Let me ask you this, what’s your plans for the Hatch? Surely you must have a plan if you ordered 10bs of them? Lol


----------



## 73saint (Aug 21, 2020)

xray said:


> Fermented hot sauce is basically your chiles of choice with garlic, onion, carrots or even fruit. The contents are left to ferment in a salt brine for a few weeks and then blended with the leftover brine and also vinegar. The vinegar slows the fermentation down if you’re storing in the fridge. The sauce can be cooked for a few minutes to kill fermentation if you plan on bottling the product.
> 
> Check out ATX hot sauce on youtube for an idea of what it is. Also if you could tolerate Reddit, there’s a r/hotsaucerecipes page where people post up their recipes.
> 
> ...


Lol.  I’m gonna roast a bunch, but my plan was to start a thread and get ideas.    I’m definitely doing salsa, and I’ll vac seal what I don’t eat fresh.  10lbs really isn’t that much.


----------



## xray (Aug 21, 2020)

73saint said:


> Lol.  I’m gonna roast a bunch, but my plan was to start a thread and get ideas.    I’m definitely doing salsa, and I’ll vac seal what I don’t eat fresh.  10lbs really isn’t that much.



I made a roasted green tomatillo salsa the other day. I think that would be good, sub the hatch for serrano or use both depending on your heat tolerance.






						Chorizo con Papas Tacos
					

The other day @Sowsage made some ABT tacos with leftover Chorizo. Well that put me in the mood for them so I ended up making Chorizo with Potato Tacos. This recipe is very straight forward. I used the Rick Bayless recipe for inspiration when making them, especially by par boiling the potatoes in...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




As for the ferment. There’s tons of recipes out there, it’s pretty diverse what people use. Looking in going down that road myself.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice haul of hatch peppers. Following for ideas


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 21, 2020)

Those look great. I saw packages of them at Kroger  tonight but they didn’t look nice  and fresh like yours.


----------



## PIT Shawn (Aug 22, 2020)

sandyut said:


> i didnt know they shipped these - where the hell have i been...S**T


If you live in Sandy, UT as your handle indicates, go to any Harmons location this weekend.  You can buy a big sack of them and they will roast them for you on-site!  I split a big bag with a buddy every year.


----------



## PIT Shawn (Aug 22, 2020)

73saint said:


> Once that is done, how do you store them?   Can they be vac sealed?



Here is what I do, and it works quite well.  Throw them on the gas grill (if you have one) and char them.  Let them get good and charred as it will make peeling them much easier.  After grilling transfer them to a paper shopping bag (plastic would work to but I worry about melting the plastic).  Let them steam for about 10 minutes as this will greatly aid in loosening up the charred skin.
Then transfer them to you sink and under a bit of running water, skin them.  Use food prep gloves (ask me how I know!).  After they are all peeled, cut off the tops and give them a full lengthwise slice and remove the veins and as many seeds as you like.  Put them into a colander to drain and then freeze them.  I like to freeze them whole because it gives me the option to use them whole for chile rellenos or chop them later.
Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## 73saint (Aug 22, 2020)

PIT Shawn said:


> Here is what I do, and it works quite well.  Throw them on the gas grill (if you have one) and char them.  Let them get good and charred as it will make peeling them much easier.  After grilling transfer them to a paper shopping bag (plastic would work to but I worry about melting the plastic).  Let them steam for about 10 minutes as this will greatly aid in loosening up the charred skin.
> Then transfer them to you sink and under a bit of running water, skin them.  Use food prep gloves (ask me how I know!).  After they are all peeled, cut off the tops and give them a full lengthwise slice and remove the veins and as many seeds as you like.  Put them into a colander to drain and then freeze them.  I like to freeze them whole because it gives me the option to use them whole for chile rellenos or chop them later.
> Have fun and enjoy!


Thanks Shawn!  This is exactly what I’ll do!


----------



## 73saint (Aug 22, 2020)

Got the Lang chargriller crazy hot w lump and pecan chunks.  Roasted all the peppers and just got done peeling them.  The few I ate plain with salt were beyond amazing.  I’m exhausted.


----------

